
Chinese City Publicly Shames Migrant Workers Who Protested Unpaid Wages - sharetea
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2016/03/18/chinese-city-publicly-shames-migrant-workers-who-protested-unpaid-wages/
======
1stop
I think China is a good reminder that the word "migrant" is just newspeak,
most countries use it to refer to people fromother countries, China use it for
people from another city...

~~~
verroq
Migrant workers, not migrant refugees. These are people who comes from poor
rural communities in search of better jobs and future, not opportunistic
economic migrants who come to take advantage of an European welfare state.

Also note that without a _hukou_ they receive limited education and government
services. This prevents them from settling in the cities they work in.

~~~
hutzlibu
Have you ever actually spoken to one of those "opportunistic economic
migrants" who apparently don't like the bad economic situation of places like
syria, anymore?

~~~
krisdol
Many people fleeing Syria are not economic migrants, I'd say.

~~~
hutzlibu
Really? How insightful.. someone tell OP?

------
est
chinese here, just few "as is" info

1\. strange to see low quality politics news on frontpage

2\. the public shaming is backed by the company whos boss was chief of
security of high rank national leader

3\. its not migrant worker. LangZhong where the story happened is a 99th tier
town and sichaun province as a whole is a cheap labor source. Those workers
are likely local.

4\. those unpaid workers literally dragged a police officer to city hall as
hostage asking for unpaid wage. Please be aware its not the government who
owns these worker money.

5\. unpaid peasant workers can be taken advantage of in china. e.g. your
construction contractor finishes a low quality job, you are unwilling to pay
100%, contractor directly asks swarm of peasant workers to protest 7x24 and
threaten you in various means until you pay up.

why govn't involed in all this? obviously commies has above the law regulation
that peasant workers wage has a higher priority than everyone else, it's
regarded as a highly politically correct thing to do. And most impirtantly,
courts worked like shit in chinar.

------
arbuge
Karma comes around. With all the posts about this on HN, Reddit, and
elsewhere, one could observe that the Chinese city itself is now being shamed
publicly also.

